# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  Xin được giúp đỡ bài Java này - Chuyển đổi từ định dạng ppm sang binary

## Binhboong92

Mình nhận được một bài tập về Java nhưng mà bí quá không biết cách làm.
Có bạn nào biết cách chuyển đổi định dạng từ ppm sang binary bằng java không?
Mình cảm ơn trước!

----------

